

A Look at the Elon Musk-backed Future of Life Institute - ninago
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2015/01/15/elon-musk-future-of-life-institute-artificial-intelligence-research-could-be-crucial/

======
ikeboy
>Now, Musk is serving on the scientific advisory board at the Future of Life
Institute and has also donated $10 million to the organization, for a global
research program aimed at keeping AI beneficial for humanity.

I'm sure the two had _nothing_ to do with each other :)

